# Where can I find a system admin that will tune/optimize my server?



## cedivad (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a problem with a bottleneck that I'm unable to detect.
I'm asking for some paid help, will I find it here? 

You can find me at Skype, "vedivad".


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2012)

What kind of bottleneck?


----------



## cedivad (Apr 12, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/LRPLz.png

(this server is a dual 6272 with 256GB of ram and 40*SSDs, the queries on the lang table should run in a few ms; that table has like 20 records)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2012)

You probably need to create a bunch of indexes. That should speed things up a bit.

Your bottleneck appears to be MySQL. You need to tune it properly. You also need to review your queries, optimize them and create indexes where needed.

It appears you need a good DBA.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Apr 12, 2012)

Probably the best thing you could do is to ask help on odesk.com or some similiar freelance site.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 12, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26542


----------



## overmind (Apr 20, 2012)

*Try mysqltuner*

Try mysqltuner app from *Ports*:


```
# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysqltuner
# make install clean ; rehash
# mysqltuner
```


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 20, 2012)

Any chance you're storing files in DB?


----------

